

15 Things You Didn't Know About 'Game of Thrones' - coreymcmahon
http://thevine.com.au/entertainment/tv/16-things-you-may-not-have-known-about-game-of-thrones/

======
mortenjorck
So this goes without saying, but don't click the link _or_ read through the
comments here if you aren't through season 2 and have a distaste for spoilers.

------
taude
Would never have thought that Lily Allen's little brother in the song Alfie
would grow up to overthrow Winterfell.

------
SonicSoul
i was expecting some insight into Game of Thrones story.. this is just
celebrity gossip.

~~~
Poyeyo
There are subreddits for that kind of stuff.

In fact, this is the only answer I could thought of that would not potentially
spoil you if you have not read the books.

